# 4ft chain link to 6ft cedar with existing poles?



## WillfromWA (Jan 6, 2015)

I recently just bought a house and it has a 4 ft chain link fence for the back yard. I want to expand to a 6ft cedar privacy fence and I'm wondering if anyone has any insight into whether or not I can use the existing poles with couplers and add on the additional 2 ft of pole? The reason is that currently the entire fence line has a concrete base which I want to keep because my black lab loves to dig. I would prefer to not break up the concrete just to put some taller poles in. Any thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

First question would be what are the fence posts. If they are SS20, or better yet SS40, it is possible. If they are 16 gauge, forget it.
Welded extensions would work better than couplings.

What is the fence post spacing ? 8 feet or 10 ? 10 foot panels would be less rigid, and have greater wind loading than 8 footers.

How deep are your posts set ? 4 foot posts for a chain link doesn't have a big wind load and can be fairly shallow. The diameter of the concrete around a pipe type post is often a lot smaller than around a 4x4 wood post. Will your footings stand up to 6 foot by 8 or 10 foot panels ?


----------



## WillfromWA (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you for the response, I didn't think about the spacing... Measured it last night and I'm at 10 feet so I think the best choice is to do it right and put in the correct posts for the job. I live in a pretty windy area too so not worth the risk just to save a few bucks. I think it would create more of a headache in the long run if I tried to cut corners. Thanks!


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You are welcome. I think you are making the right choice.
I'll toss out one more idea for you.

In windy areas leaving gaps will let some of the wind thru. That is a bit at odds with a privacy fence. So, they have an offset design where you plank both sides of the fence rails, covering the gaps with planks on the other. Makes a decent fence and relieves some of the wind load.
If your gaps are plank width, it uses the same amount of wood. As you narrow the gaps for more privacy, it takes more wood per panel.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Osa954 is correct in my opinion.Have put in a lot of chain link and we always divide the span to get as close to 8' as we can.Not good for 6' privacy fence and the spans will not work out good when using lumber.


----------

